# What can help the sugar-crash "thing" ?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I ate sugary cereals and popcorn for breakfast today







Now my energy levels are completely crashing....when this happens to me Im usually left with little/no energy for the rest of the day! Is there any other food that can help with this, maybe soak up the sugar or boost my energy or something?

If not, guess I'll stick to caffeine to get me through.







:


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Honestly, I've found that there's no remedy for a sugar crash except either more sugar (leading to another crash soon after) or a meal of real food, including some complex carbs, fat, and protein (some canned soup and whole wheat toast with cheese covers this need quickly if you're in a hurry. or a burrito. or some scrambled eggs with toast. or a cheese/meat sandwich.)
If you must keep eating white flour and sugar for breakfast, eating something with protein or fat with it might help stabilize its effects.
Instant oatmeal with milk is, well, instant, and might satisfy the desire for sugar as well as keep your blood sugar from crashing so soon. Or you could try buying whole grain cereals and adding some maple syrup to the milk instead of having something really sugary and full of simple carbs. Or yogurt. Or eggs with cinnamon toast.
Good luck!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

What helps the most for me is eating protein and staying away from the carbs and grains period. Meat seems to work the most for me and some low glycemic index veggie.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh I see, thanks for the tips! Yes carbs seem to make me crash too! I would try avoiding carbs AND sugar completely....but that would be too difficult for me!







A caffeinated drink seems to help a little, but that isn't too good either because it always has sugar in it too. Maybe caffeine pills would be better.


----------



## paulam (Jul 31, 2008)

Protein will really help you the most. I have lots of problems with sugar crashes. I have to eat protein in the morning or I will feel bad the rest of the day. As for a snack, nuts or peanut butter is usually something quick if I don't have any meat to eat. Milk also has protein. I have to drink milk with any sweets, cake, cookies or candy.


----------

